# Effect of Heat on a mount?



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

At the moment I am working on putting a woodstove into my house to cut heating costs. But it is going into the room where I have a 3/4 bear mount and a whitetail shoulder mount. Does anyone have any idea how the heat will effect the mounts? They are near the ceiling and I worried that it might have a negative effect on them. 

Any experience? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

In certain areas of the mounts: Around eyes, nose, lips, and ears can be effected with heat. With too much heat, these areas will crack and split open due to the extreme heat and dry conditions the wood stove can produce. You could have problems over time.

Mike


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Dry heat is not good for mounts, you should make sure to have a humidifier in the room I tell my customers to keep away for direct heat and sun light. 

As liv4trappen said:

Around eyes, nose, lips, and ears can be effected with heat. With too much heat, these areas will crack and split open due to the extreme heat.

good luck


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. That is what I was concerned about. Would the humidifier mitigate the problem enough, where they could be kept in there, or should automatically remove them?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I would move them, with the humidity it will prolong the drying of the oils in the skin, from the tanning, but In a few years you will have a mount that might fall apart.


----------

